# Thank you, Kogaku



## DCBluesman (Jun 4, 2006)

Last August, during the DC Fountain Pen Supershow, I was fortunate to meet a maki-e artist, Kogaku.  We spoke several times over the weekend as I marveled at his work.  By the end of the weekend, he had agreed to work with me to learn the secrets of urushi, but only if I did all of the legwork to procure the urushi and followed his instruction explicitly.  Nine months later, and still a student, I have finally won a â€œnice jobâ€ from my instructor.  Please note that from his perspective I am now ready to be a simple lacquer-shi.  In other words, I can apply lacquer properlyâ€¦based, middle and top coats.  The art side of maki-e will not start until I produce consistent excellent work, as judged by several artists in Japan.  Nonetheless, Iâ€™m pretty much beaming about this one.












Thank you to all who stop to look at my pen, particularly to those of you who take the time to comment. [8D]


----------



## challagan (Jun 4, 2006)

It's beautiful Lou! What is the wood used in the pen? Congrats!

Corey


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 4, 2006)

Lou, what a fine pen you made - bring this to Louisville, please, I want to see it close-up and in person!!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful work. Love the shape. I didnt even recognize it as a panache right away as most people just go B to B. I second the question, what is the material?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fascinating, Lou!  Count your blessings to be on the path to learning this skill!


----------



## ashaw (Jun 4, 2006)

Lou
Excellent.  Great news on learning a new skill.


----------



## woodmarc (Jun 4, 2006)

Very very nice.
As someone who had lived in Japan, I understand how seriously the Japanese take their art.  They are one of the remaining societies that still believe in the old methods of apprenticeship.  I am most envious that you have found a sensei.
BTW what is the wood?  I like the hint of Jade green in the wood.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 4, 2006)

Subarashii desho! Honntoni kirei! Gambatte! 

Lou, you ARE learning Japanese! [] Shucks, everyone here knows a lot more than they think they know - Honda, Sony, Toyota, Yamaha, sushi . . etc. [}]


----------



## gerryr (Jun 4, 2006)

That is very nice work, Lou.  You are really fortunate to have met someone who was willing to teach you to do this.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 4, 2006)

WOW, Lou---that's just awesome!!!!  Beautiful work!![]


----------



## leehljp (Jun 4, 2006)

Lou,

Tom Mullane (Old Griz) wrote me about a year ago and asked me if I could locate some urushi and possibly send some from Japan. It is impossible, since 9/11 to carry paints in luggage or even send it via air or ship mail. One has to be a special exporter/importer to get that kind of lacquer over here. If he knows that you have access to urushi, he would probably be real happy.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 5, 2006)

Can I have the pen Lou, can I, huh, huh, please!!!!! I'll trade ya for it []
Beautiful job as usual, a true master to be.
Janet


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lou,
I'd love to see that pen too.  Is it acrylic, or dyed wood?  I don't understand a lot of what you wrote, especially the japanese words, but domo arigato ne for showing us this beautiful work of art.  You are ichi ban in my book.
Rob


----------



## Ligget (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW![] That is fantastic![]


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just a beautiful pen.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome pen Lou and congrats! The finish does look amazing!


----------



## armando (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wondering. Is this another one of those wise tales. Kinda like this one where you say you have some wood from the edison estate on your website but on the iap you say it came from serge.

http://www.heritagepens.com/proddetail.asp?prod=EdisonMoreton&cat=10

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13521&SearchTerms=hurricane,larry


----------



## lkorn (Jun 5, 2006)

Lets not forget about the "Carnuba Pirates" from two years ago!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armando_
> <br />Just wondering. Is this another one of those wise tales. Kinda like this one where you say you have some wood from the edison estate on your website but on the iap you say it came from serge.
> 
> http://www.heritagepens.com/proddetail.asp?prod=EdisonMoreton&cat=10
> ...



Is there some purpose to this post, other than taking a shot at Lou?


----------



## JimGo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes Gerry, it's to show that someone has WAY too much time on their hands!

Lou, that's pretty sweet!  I hope to see it in person some time soon!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Gerry, there is a purpose to the post.  It demonstrates that small people have small lives.  As an aside, it also demonstrates that those with limited talents envy those with ample talents.  Actually, it is a rather sad post.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Lou,
> I'd love to see that pen too.  Is it acrylic, or dyed wood?  I don't understand a lot of what you wrote, especially the japanese words, but domo arigato ne for showing us this beautiful work of art.  You are ichi ban in my book.
> Rob



Rob,

There is a huge, old and strict industry in Japan built around the "urusi" or Japanese lacquer art. It is basically the application of a base coat of lacquer, then succeeding coats of alternating lacquer paint colors. Sanding between layers (I think) and final layers reveal the alternate coats in a beautiful display of contrasting colors. Expensive, valuable and beautifu work on furniture, bowls, dishes, ohashi (chop sticks) fans and other items.


----------



## Draken (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks great Lou, be sure to bring that to the next show and tell, I'd love to see it in person!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW! That is a georgeous pen, Lou.


----------



## Mudder (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />Can I have the pen Lou, can I, huh, huh, please!!!!! I'll trade ya for it []
> Beautiful job as usual, a true master to be.
> Janet



I think he's going to send it to me for my Birthday which is a month from tomorrow. [}]

I do believe you know where I live. [8)]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jun 5, 2006)

Lou, How fortunate you are to have this instructor! I'm sure you will excell in the art as you have in the penmaking.  The pen and finish is beautiful and i imagine even more so in person.  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 5, 2006)

Two things:

-First  <b>_WOW!!!</b>_
-Second  How long did it take you to do that pen?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 5, 2006)

Lou,

I think Hank Lee has answered the "what kind of wood is that?" (Which I was also going to ask)

So, let's rephrase:"Does it matter what kind of wood that is??"

Does this technique make ANY species look "layered" or is there a traditional base wood?  

Most important, thank you for attempting to make the rest of the world realize that not ALL Americans are too provincial to show an interest in other cultures' expertise.  (I have travelled in Asia and Europe with many Americans who make it obvious why we are regarded as social BOORS)[B)][B)][B)]

Studying under their tutelage CAN show them our more-refined side!!!


----------



## jeff (Jun 5, 2006)

It's not wood, it's Ebonite. See it on Lou's site  HERE


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.  They are truly appreciated.  I'll try to answer the questions that haven't already been answered.

Jeff is, of course, correct about the type of "wood."  It's ebonite, hard rubber.  And it smells like burning rubber when drilling, turning and sanding. 

Rudy - if the proposal I'm working on doesn't preclude me from attending I will surely bring it to Louisville.  As for the NoVa contingent, hopefully I'll have it at one of our get togethers in the next few weeks.

For those who have commented on my good fortune to have Kogaku-san to work with, he is but one of my many blessings.  Some of your friendships rate right up their with the good things that life affords me.  You know who you are and you know how greatful I am.

Hank - my favorite word in Japanese is still sake.  As far as having a source, this was the result of a couple of months of effort on the part of a good friend.  I purchased enough that I hope I'll at least get good at this before I run out.  I'm not sure when or even if I will be able to get more.

Janet and Scott - I guess I'll have to keep this one since I don't want to come between friends.

Gerry, William, Jim and others - I may have created confusion with the Moreton Bay Fig.  Serge DID introduce the wood to me, but afterwards I was able to locate some that was from the tree in Florida.  Sometimes the cryptic nature of a forum results in confusion. No blood, no foul.

The time spent on this pen was ridiculous.  Only someone with OCD would have made this kind of commitment.  Of course, I have a couple more in process as we speak.  When I have a little more time, I'll try to write up the procedure.

Ed - You're right about cultural exchanges.  This is my fourth venture with my pen making and each has been amazingly rewarding.  Here's a note that Kogaku-san sent.  I think his intentions are quite obvious.  





> Lou sama
> 
> Thank you .To be sure,those are phtographs. It received.
> Also me and my families are also very grad. Please get interested in Japanese Urusi or Makie workÂEÂEÂEI think that it is grad. From now on please lend power so that makie work fans increase in number in the world .
> ...





<br />

Master and friend, Kogaku-san


Again, thanks for looking, commenting and asking.  The reward is in the sharing. [8D]


----------



## Urushiman (Jun 5, 2006)

I read this thread with great interest as I am a big time collector of Maki-e and urushi pens.  I know Kogaku san well as he is a friend of mine and I have many of his pens.  It seems there are a few skeptics here.  I will contact him and see what he says.  I was at the DC show last year and I had dinner with Kogaku san, Mr. Bernard Lyn of Danitrio and Kevin Cheng of Internet Pens whom  co-sponsored to bringing Kogaku san to last year's DC show.

Takahashi


----------



## jeff (Jun 5, 2006)

Urushiman - thanks for joining. Are you by chance Mr. Kiyoshi Takahashi?


----------



## Urushiman (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Jeff for the warm welcome.  I am not Kiyoshi, and I am not a pen maker, as I don't have such talent.  I am mainly a collector of Maki-e pens though I do have others.

Hirosaki


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome, Hirosaki.  It's wonderful to have another member who appreciates the amazing skills of true urushi and maki-e artists.  I hope you will spend some time with us and share your insights.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome.  We would also love to see pictures of some of the pens in your collection.  We can all benefit from more inspiration.


----------



## csb333 (Jun 6, 2006)

That looks absolutely great! However, I  did not understand almost everything you said . Is the lacquer clear and if so what kind of material is it? or did you paint the "grain" yourself? Either way it is beautiful. - Chris


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice looking pen!!

Glad to see you take on the tradition!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 6, 2006)

Chris - the material is ebonite, a hard rubber.  The "grain" is actually coloring added during the manufacturing process, so I can't take any credit for that.  (Plus, as many will tell you, I'm no artist.)  The lacquer (urushi) I used for this pen is clear.  Urushi also comes in a variety of other colors.  I have black and red, but it also comes in blue and gree (that I'm aware of--I just couldn't get any.)  Thanks, Michael.  It's a bit of an obsession so I take breaks and go back to regular finishes quite frequently.


----------

